# Phoenix Gold Sapphire 3.0X - Repairing - Modding



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I am in the process of replacing a boat load of components in my PG 3.0x. Why you ask, because I had excessive DC on my speaker terminals also left channel was about 3.5v different than the right channel (was worse before I started replace a few blown resistors and output transistors).

So far I removed all wet caps and op amps (BA4560), four transistors (211,212,111,112) to be replace with MJE15030G/MJE15031G, dont know if I should go ahead and replace the Toshiba output transistors (they seem to be okay, not shorted) but if so I'll replace them with Motorola's that are compatible (Motorola MLJ4302A and MJL4281A). As for the op amps I will probably upgrade to OPA2134PA or just keep it stock BA4560 (haven't made my mind on that one since the 3.0x has 6 op amps thats a lot of money for op amps, lol).

Oh by the way I re-flow the solder on the power, speaker and RCA pins because some of them where breaking off (too much force when hooking up the RCA's, power & speaker cables) <<-- thats why am very careful and take it nice and easy when hooking up an amplifier, can't never be too careful, lol.


If anyone has any tips or revisions/mods for this amplifier please notify me (pm or post here). Am also thinking about going slightly bigger on both the 12v side and rail caps. Nothing crazy aslong as it fits and have a long life at 105celcius. Thanks.


SPECIAL THANKS TO my friend thats helping me on this one... you know who you are and I'll see if you dont mind me posting your name, lol.



Here are a few pics of the damage left by the caps and the after pics of the clean up.









































More pics to be added with progress. This post is also on PhoenixGoldPhorum website.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay after looking at size for the caps it looks like am stuck with the original capacitance of 1000uf (for the rail & 12v side) but I will up the voltage rating from 50v to 63v and 16v to 25v for better reliability.

So far all the 
-caps are totaling to approx 12-15 bucks
-Output transistors for all 8 (each channel has two TO-3P transistors with two smaller transistors) totaling to approx 18 bucks **OUCH**
-Op Amps 6 bucks for stock BA4560's or 16 bucks for the BurrBrown's (big difference in price, dont know if it will be there in SQ - lol)

Total 40 bucks if I stick with the original op amps or 50 if I go with the BurrBrowns. Since its 10 bucks more and I probably end up using the amp I'll go for the BB's.


I'll keep everyone posted once parts are order, waiting on certain parts that are on order.

Took me about 1hr-2hrs to remove all the components I removed and clean up the board. Just to give you and idea of how slow I work, lol. But more time was spent testing and diagnosting the bad/damaged components. Oh keep in mind this amplifier was designed to protect the gold traces so it used resistors as fuses and those resistors open/blow they DO NO SHOW any sign of damage.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Just a little update, I will order parts as soon as I get some extra moolah. So far in parts its a little over 60 bucks with BB op amps and new output transistors from "ON". Worth every penny when an amplifier's design is so pretty you can't help but investing money on it.


I'll keep everyone updated.




OHHHH I almost forgot I just did a M25 for a Phoenix Phorum member. He requested all new caps, BB op amps, and input cap mod. All that for 85.00, just letting anyone know out there that has an old school PG------IT DOES NEED NEW CAPS while the factory may look okay....once you remove them you see they have actually leaked. I'll post pics either here on this thread or start a new one for the M25.


----------

